# T8 to t5



## srm1973 (21 Sep 2012)

Hi, 

I currently have 2 x 30w t8 lighting my tank, dimensions are 48 x 16 x 16, looking to add pressurised co2 have been offered a 2 x 39w t5 fitting, is it worth making the change?  

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Sep 2012)

Why bother? Why not just stick with the lighting that you have. Adding CO2 means you can use less light than you are using now. It does not mean that you must use more lighting. This is how people get into endless algae troubles. 

Cheers,


----------



## srm1973 (21 Sep 2012)

Thanks for the reply, guess ill save my pennies and stick with what I have! I was under ther impression my lighting was on the low side for use with pressurised co2


----------



## srm1973 (21 Sep 2012)

I should add my tank dimension are in inches


----------



## foxfish (21 Sep 2012)

You might not need to change your lighting to get good algae free growth when you add pressurised C02 but, you can if you want too!
However if you do up your lighting spec, then be prepared to have everything in place like... flow rates & an even gas distribution, if you are not confident about this then save the T5s until you are


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Sep 2012)

It's a contentious issue. In my experience it is definitely not necessary. I have found that what you may gain in higher intensity you may have to compensate for in lower duration, even if all other parameters are optimized.

Since planted tanks are essentially a spectator sport, lower duration is not necessarily that desirable; if for no other reason. 

I use T8s (0.5w/l) combined with decent reflectors, and my plants pearl like mad and still grow at a phenomenal rate - even those that are supposed to require higher light intensity. 

Also, lower light intensity gives you much more wriggle room if other parameters such as CO2, flow, and ferts dosing are not optimized; there is less likelihood of algal outbreaks, and nutrient deficiency etc. 

I all but neglected my previous high-energy tank (with T8 lighting) for around 2 months and found that it thrived in much the same way a lower energy system would...
...and no algae.


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Sep 2012)

srm1973 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply, guess ill save my pennies and stick with what I have! I was under ther impression my lighting was on the low side for use with pressurised co2


So what? CO2 grows plants. Light merely accelerates the growth, but it also accelerates the problems. Learning to run a high tech tank is all about applying and managing CO2. It's exactly as Troi mentions. After you have become more adept at managing CO2 then, if you wish, you can increase the intensity, but it would be better overall to keep the light intensity low while you learn. This gives you a much better margin for error.

Cheers,


----------



## srm1973 (22 Sep 2012)

Thanks all for the advice, I will stick with the t8 lighting 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## michj (21 Oct 2012)

can good results still be acheived with t8 and liquid co2?  
tank dimensions 48 - 22 - 18 inch
lighting 2x38 wtt T8


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Oct 2012)

Hi,
    Yes of course, the only problem is that for a 4 foot tank, the amount of liquid used might become expensive. Might be more economical to use gas injection for that size, but that factor aside, there is no reason why it wouldn't work.

Cheers,


----------



## michj (22 Oct 2012)

Thanks for that,
are there certain plants that dont do well with the liquid?

sorry for hijacking the thread.


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Oct 2012)

Hi,
    Yes there are a few plants with which you must take great care when using liquid carbon. Riccia is one of the least tolerant. Liquid carbon is made from an extremely toxic compound called gluteraldehyde. Do a search on the forum using this word to learn more about it. Have a look at page 3 of the thread viewtopic.php?f=21&t=20421&start=20

Cheers,


----------



## michj (22 Oct 2012)

Wow! thats some pretty scary stuff, i didnt see when I did a quick google but has there been any toxicology reports on fish kept in tanks where this is used?
To be honest i think ill have to find another way to keep my plants looking good until I can get a proper Co2 set up. I cant see how even correct dosing could not cause some damage to the livestock.

thanks for the heads-up

michael


----------

